# Kelly



## Kelly's Buddy (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## Furricane (Feb 18, 2010)

Wow what a stunner! I love the colors in the face!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Very pretty!


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

Gorgeous Dog!!!


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

:wub: Beautiful!!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Neat color!


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

What a pretty baby!


----------



## Kelly's Buddy (Nov 15, 2010)

In keeping up with Kelly's Thread, here's some new pics from our trip to Heart of the Hills in the Olympic National Park here in WA. It was cold, snow was moving in and no one around, so we decided to let her off leash. She looked totally in her element. She was very good, solid recall and with the only other person we saw, she stayed beside us and closely watched as they passed. 

Pics:

My wife caught this one.





































We then found a nice field. I grabbed the chuck-it and chucked a few tennis balls for her. Dang she's fast!

Enjoying the rest of the evening with a tired pup at our feet. :toasting:


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Kelly's Buddy said:


>


wow I love this picture if I didn't know any better I'd say she was a wolf. beautiful dog btw I love her color so pretty.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Man she is a gorgeous dog!! I absolutely love the coloring in her face. What is this color pattern called?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i had to do a double take on this one. She is stunning!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh my wow she's a beautiful girl!


----------



## Kelly's Buddy (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks Everybody. My wife's aspiring to be a photographer. We both shoot for fun but she caught this one as I gave a recall. She peeked around the corner checking out where we were and high-tailed it back to us. I told her to leave the glow in the eyes. She looked so cool there.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

DCluver33 said:


> wow I love this picture if I didn't know any better I'd say she was a wolf. beautiful dog btw I love her color so pretty.


Agreed!


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> i had to do a double take on this one. She is stunning!


That is an INCREDIBLE shot!!!! What a gorgeous dog!!


----------



## Kelly's Buddy (Nov 15, 2010)

BluePaws said:


> That is an INCREDIBLE shot!!!! What a gorgeous dog!!


Thank you. My wife is very flattered. She says Kelly is a poser, she did all the work. To be honest, watching Kelly run through the firs, she made me think she was a wolf. We sure had a great time...


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

Kelly is absolutely beautiful! She is by far one of the prettiest sables I've seen! Too bad you live in VA, I'd have your wife take some pictures of my pups!


----------



## Kelly's Buddy (Nov 15, 2010)

Lesley1905 said:


> Kelly is absolutely beautiful! She is by far one of the prettiest sables I've seen! Too bad you live in VA, I'd have your wife take some pictures of my pups!


Thank you. I just love her. 

Actually, we're a bit further away. Up in the Northwest corner of the US. She would love that. Kelly's hard to photograph because she so quick. I took a bunch but they came out dark and blurry. You may shoot 50 and 1 comes out decent. Oh well, watching her run was the best part. She actually looked like she was smiling...


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

WOWZA!

She's gorgeous! :wub:


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Lesley1905 said:


> Kelly is absolutely beautiful! She is by far one of the prettiest *sables* I've seen! Too bad you live in VA, I'd have your wife take some pictures of my pups!


...Ah- so this is called a sable. When I google "sable GSD" I tend to find a lot more gray colored shepherds. Would Kelly be considered a "liver sable" color? Is this a fairly rare coloring?

-And I agree with Lesley. Kelly may be one of the prettiest shepherds I have ever seen, regardless of color! Beautiful dog!


----------



## Kelly's Buddy (Nov 15, 2010)

wildo said:


> ...Ah- so this is called a sable. When I google "sable GSD" I tend to find a lot more gray colored shepherds. Would Kelly be considered a "liver sable" color? Is this a fairly rare coloring?
> 
> -And I agree with Lesley. Kelly may be one of the prettiest shepherds I have ever seen, regardless of color! Beautiful dog!


Aw, Thank you for the kind words. From what I understand, we won't know what she will end up as they continue to change up to age 3. I don't know about liver sable, it's seems to be more a mahogany color to me.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

beautiful colors on her


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

I love the pic of her peeking around the tree ..... poster material ! 
Gorgeous animal BTW !!!


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Absolutly gorgeous!


----------



## Kelly's Buddy (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm in stitches here. This is probably the first time this dog's played in the snow with a ball. She's trying to find the **** thing and once she does, she's trying to figure out how to get the white stuff off it. It's cold and feels weird I bet. She's hopping, jumping and dancing around figuring it out. Finally, she's thinking screw it, I'll just grab it and take off.

It's not getting my thesis paper done, but it's a great stress reliever!























































Couple more to follow...


----------



## Kelly's Buddy (Nov 15, 2010)

Couple more. Just like a doting daddy...



















Last one! She's got it now...










Success! :gsdhead:aw: Puppy High Fivers!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Kelly's Buddy said:


> Aw, Thank you for the kind words. From what I understand, we won't know what she will end up as they continue to change up to age 3. *I don't know about liver sable, it's seems to be more a mahogany color to me.*


I've never seen a liver colored GSD in person. I google-imaged it and the color seems very similar to yours:










If you were to cross that with the typical sable (again, going off google images here- I've never seen a sable in person) :










It seems like you'd be very close to the colors of your GSD:










That's why I was assuming she was a "liver sable." I don't even know if such a thing is genetically possible. It was nothing more than an assumption. Either way, I'm in lover with her colors! :wub:


----------



## Kelly's Buddy (Nov 15, 2010)

wildo said:


> I've never seen a liver colored GSD in person. I google-imaged it and the color seems very similar to yours:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I see what you mean. Interesting, something new to learn about and there are so many interesting things to learn about the breed. She's everything my wife and I need in a dog that fits our pace and lifestyle.

She actually brought sniffles to me this morning when she came and laid across my toes. Sadie used to do this while I worked, keeping my toes warm.

Anywho, thanks a bunch. I too am in love with her and her colors. :blush:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

a gorgeous girl and gorgeous pictures!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

FYI- check out this site: GSD Color Genetics

It clearly states that "Liver" is a variation with absolutely no black pigment in the hair or skin, and therefore- your pup couldn't be a "liver sable" as I thought. The pic below clearly demonstrates black pigments in the nose and muzzle.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

She's not liver. I think she's just a very rich red sable. But if she were a liver sable, the black would be the part expressing the liver pigmentation. The color dilutes (blue, liver) are the dilution of the black. And yes, there are blue sables, liver sables, liver bicolors, blue bicolors, etc. But they are liver/tan, blue/tan.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Konotashi said:


> She's not liver. I think she's just a very rich red sable. But if she were a liver sable, the black would be the part expressing the liver pigmentation. The color dilutes (blue, liver) are the dilution of the black. And yes, there are blue sables, liver sables, liver bicolors, blue bicolors, etc. But they are liver/tan, blue/tan.


I was hoping someone on here would be able to clarify that. Much thanks!


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Great pictures - beautiful dog!


----------



## Kelly's Buddy (Nov 15, 2010)

*Heart of the Hills Play Day*

A collage I threw together on our first road trip:


----------



## Kelly's Buddy (Nov 15, 2010)

Another collage in the form of a banner. I was bored this morning so I'm playing with GIMP.


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

Awesome face! I see you are from Washington if you don't mind can I ask where you got her from? I was going to get a dog from Kraftwerk K9 in Washington but I found a breeder closer to home.


----------



## Kelly's Buddy (Nov 15, 2010)

Denali Girl said:


> Awesome face! I see you are from Washington if you don't mind can I ask where you got her from? I was going to get a dog from Kraftwerk K9 in Washington but I found a breeder closer to home.


Never heard of them. The lady I got her from trains/breeds them for SAR and she works with another larger breeder who was hosting her available dogs.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

STUNNING!!! She is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Kelly's Buddy (Nov 15, 2010)

Mrs.K said:


> STUNNING!!! She is gorgeous!!!


Thank you Mrs. K. Very kind of you to say that.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

She is gorgeous! I agree with Konotashi, a rich red sable. What is her pedigree? And the pic peaking from behind the tree is frameworthy to be sure!!


----------



## Kelly's Buddy (Nov 15, 2010)

A mixture of play and photography:










My willing subject. :wub:


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow, I think she is the most stunning GSD I have ever seen! I have never been a big fan of sables mostly because I am not very familiar with them. But she has changed my mind!!!


----------



## Kelly's Buddy (Nov 15, 2010)

vat said:


> Wow, I think she is the most stunning GSD I have ever seen! I have never been a big fan of sables mostly because I am not very familiar with them. But she has changed my mind!!!


Thank you, I feel fortunate to have found her.


----------



## Kelly's Buddy (Nov 15, 2010)

I haven't been on in awhile due to work and other stuff, but here's how Kelly is doing today. 

Here she is in full flight mode:










Happy and smiling for the camera: (Really she just wants the ball)


----------

